
DNA Company 23andMe Gets FDA Approval for Consumer Cancer Test - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-01-22/dna-company-23andme-gets-fda-approval-for-consumer-cancer-test
======
LinuxBender
Are any other companies making a true "at home" kit, that keeps your DNA
entirely at home and does not upload anything to the internet / cloud? I have
zero confidence in companies like 23andMe to protect data that I can not
change.

